# Peregrine Falcon Nest Webcam in Jackson



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

A pair of peregrine falcons are nesting on the Jackson County Tower building. They have laid 3 eggs. Here is a webcam to watch their nest.

http://96.61.192.55:8888/update.html


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

I read about this in the Citizen Patriot a week or so ago. Pretty cool! I dont know much about these falcons but it definatley has my interest. I know it has been great for area school kids. A few teachers are using this to teach kids about wildlife.


----------

